# NEWBIE BOMBS!! - A Teaser!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I was sorting through my humidors and realized I am running out of space again. I could go out and get a cooler or another wine chiller but I thought why not make some room AND bomb the hell out of some CL newbies!:brick:

So, I decided to pick some criteria for my choices - the first being that they had to have joined after 2/15/08. Other criteria involved level of activity, a minimum number of posts and that they have an address in their profile. When all was said and done, 8 candidates made the list.:whoohoo:

Now this made not be a collection of the most expensive cigars in the world - but there is a nice mix of good quality handmades, a few of my favorites and even a cuban or two.

Attached is a little tease of what will be released this weekend - and to all 'newbies', welcome to Cigar Live!:biggrin:

All that I ask is that you do not bomb me back - that would defeat the whole purpose. If you feel the need to bomb, please do to any one of the fantastic brothers and sisters on this forum. We have a great thing going here!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

That's the way to do it!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> That's the way to do it!


Yep. Right on bro!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

The first one on the left looks nice.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

People better start runnin for the hills for this pwnage.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That is a helluva idea Mike. I find myself in a similar position, and an entire weekend ahead to plot and plan. Tear it up!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoohoo:bombs away


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats awsome brother!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pics


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great call Mike...go get 'em!!!:biggrin:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That's a really nice thing to do. You're awesome, bro!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Quite a nice selection you have there.Some people are gonna be very happy!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dammit...I barely missed the criteria...oh well, I guess I should have waited to join!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

That's sweet, Looks like some people are going to be very happy.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

This is gonna be good!

Funny thing is I am getting ready to launch some of my own....


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like some newbies need to reinforce their mailboxes!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Now that is how you carpet bomb right there! The Air Force should be taking notes!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike--Very nice and generous idea-

The people on this site are the best


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to Go!!! Keep your eyes on the sky.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Go get 'em Mike!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there an easier way of searching for newbies by typing in the criteria? Because the way I'm doing it right now is just individually clicking and viewing the profile of poster I see.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get 'em, Mike!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Is there an easier way of searching for newbies by typing in the criteria? Because the way I'm doing it right now is just individually clicking and viewing the profile of poster I see.


Go to the Members List, pick the arrow next to Search Members, hit Advanced Search and you can select different options.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Way to go Mike, Hell Yeah!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Way to go Mike!

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

B-52 is making a run! 

I can hear the air raid sirens!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, I think I've got one picked out as well. Hopefully I can send it out tomorrow. Watch out boys, there's gonna be another newbie bomb flying around!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mikes on it and is always planning--very nice indeed Mike--let er RIP BUD----


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Once again, good has triumphed over evil and the world is at peace.

May the smoke be with you! 
Feel the force!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I love the idea of bombing noobs.
Especially active ones.
That's the way I try to do all of mine anyway.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bust that Noob cherry


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Way to go Mike, Hell Yeah!


Woa - Deja Vu!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Way to go Mike!
> 
> Hell Yeah!


Woa
- Deja Vu!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great Idea Mike! Put them on the defensive early!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice idea.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Capital idea, sir! This concept of bombing (and the resulting devastation) is a shining example of why this board pwns.

P.S. Hayward is breathing easier after checking that list - after 3 days, my post count is a humble 13 

Oops, 14 including this one.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a very generous selection there sir.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

hayward_tenney said:


> P.S. Hayward is breathing easier after checking that list - after 3 days, my post count is a humble 13
> 
> Oops, 14 including this one.


Be careful what you are thankful for...:sweat:


----------



## Chulo (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice Hit!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah he got me with one. Vengeance will be mine. Oh yes......


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice!!! Maybe another candidate for Bomb of the Week!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Be careful what you are thankful for...:sweat:


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

He ain't playin! 
One of those Noobie bombs took my arm off! Thanks again for the smokes.


----------

